# Boat Mechanic



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I need to find a GOOD boat mechanic, who is also honest, who can rebuild my outdrive. Does anybody know of one in Salt Lake Co. or Utah Co.? I live near the Petersen Marine in Draper, has anybody dealt with their service department? Are they any good? Also, I had a boat worked on once at Bear Marine in Sandy a few years ago. The owners name was Mike Beard I believe. He did a great job and I thought I found a new mechanic that I could trust. His number is disconnected and his shop is no longer there. Does anybody know him? Is he still around working on boats? Any help would be great.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It has been a while since I needed any work done buy I used to take my boat to beckstrands marine on about 3900 south and main street. Talk to Barb she always took care of me good luck!


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I've taken my boat to Walton Marine, he did good work, at a reasonable price. You do have to schedule your visit. He has also given me good avice about do it yourself projects. 
He is a little eccentric, be prepared.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> I live near the Petersen Marine in Draper, has anybody dealt with their service department? Are they any good?


Well we haven't dealt with Petersen Marine in Draper but if it's anything like the service department at the Riverdale Petersen Marine my advise is 'stay away'. -)O(-

We drive to Hyrum and have Lees Marine work on/service our boats motors...a drive but IMHO Lees Marine provides 5-star service for our Mercs and we've been very, very satisfied with the service he's provided to us... :wink: :wink:


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I second the choice to use Lee's in Hyrum, top notch work and honest.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

+2 for Lee's in Hyrum. No one else I've dealt with along the front even comes close. Absolutely worth the drive from Draper!


----------

